# دراسة عن الالحان القبطية .. وتاملات فى الحان اسبوع الالام .. متجدد



## +sano+ (15 أبريل 2013)

بعض اجزاء الدراسة للشماس جورج كيرلس 

لا تُقال الألحان الكنسية كمُجرد لحن موسيقي لكن الالحان الكنسية لها روحانية و يكون لها حالة حيث الوقوف، او تضرُع، او فَرَحْ، او حُزن ... اثناء دورة كنسية او بمُصاحبة آلة موسيقية و احيانأ بدون ... لحن بملابس المذبح و التونية البيضاء و أُخرى بملابس الكهنوت السوداء ... لحن آخر به لُغة النُصرة و الغلبة ... إذاً الموضوع متكامل و ليس مُجرد لحن


تُراث الألحان:ــ

اللحن كتبه قديس و لَحَنَهُ إنسان روُحاني موسيقي بارع ... الحان كتبها آبائنا الرُسل بعمل الروح القدس فيهُم من اكتر من الف سنة ... بينما الترانيم كتبها انسان روحاني و لَحَنْها إنسان موسيقي بارِع ... هذا ليس نقضاً بل ان الترانيم جميلة لكن الألحان أجمل ... الألحان بها عبور تاريخ و تُراث روُحاني و صلوات و جِهاد قِديسين لِذَلِك الالحان القبطية مُعجِزة لا تُوصَف و لا يُمكن تِكرارها ... كُوُن ان الالحان نَفْيسة في الكنيسة (1500 سنة او اكثر) فهذا عمل لن يتكرر ... الزمن لا يرجع ... الالحان سُلِمَت شفاهة و ليس بالتكنولوجيا الحالية لِذَلِك الالحان نُقِلَت لنا بالتسليم اي حياة

قصة معروفة ... لما كان القديس الأنبا غاليون السائح بدير القلمون، وقت نياحته، و كان هو حافظ جيد للألحان، و أراد ان يُسلم الالحان  ... فأحضروا له طفل اسمه موسى الصبي ليُسَلِمه الالحان ... فاستلم الطفل حوالي 1048 لحن تقال في 36 مناسبة طقسية و تحكي كُتب التقليد ان القديس ضَمَهُ إلى صدره و قال لهُ يابني أقبل الروح الذي فيَّ و حفظ الالحان ... إذاً الالحان هي حالة لن تتكرر و معجزة من المعجزات و ليست مُجرَد لحن موسيقي جيد​


----------



## bent el noor (15 أبريل 2013)

قصة معروفة ... لما كان القديس الأنبا غاليون السائح بدير القلمون، وقت نياحته، و كان هو حافظ جيد للألحان، و أراد ان يُسلم الالحان ... فأحضروا له طفل اسمه موسى الصبي ليُسَلِمه الالحان ... فاستلم الطفل حوالي 1048 لحن تقال في 36 مناسبة طقسية و تحكي كُتب التقليد ان القديس ضَمَهُ إلى صدره و قال لهُ يابني أقبل الروح الذي فيَّ و حفظ الالحان ... إذاً الالحان هي حالة لن تتكرر و معجزة من المعجزات و ليست مُجرَد لحن موسيقي جيد

قصة جميلة جدا 
فعلا انا باعشق الالحان 
لانها بتاخدنى وترفعنى للسما  

++++++
ربنا يعوضك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## +sano+ (17 أبريل 2013)

> ربنا يعوضك على الموضوع الرائع



شكرا ليكى ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## +sano+ (17 أبريل 2013)

في أحد المرات آتى فريق تسبيح من اساتذة معهد الكونسرفَتوار لتعليم الموسيقى بأمريكا ليسمع الألحان القبطية و طلبوا من الكنيسة ان تَسمَع منهم اولاً و كانوا حوالي 70 فرد و إذ بهم اصوات قوية جداً تُزلزِل المكان لكنها ليست جميلة ثُم قالوا تراتيل بأصوات و نغمات كثيرة ... ثُم آتى دور فريق دافيد (فريق كنيسة مارمَرقُس المعادي) و كانوا مُجرد اشخاص بسيطة في تدريبها و ليست مثلهم دارسين و بدأت الالحان القبطية و إذا بهم يبكون و مُندهِشُون رغم انهم اشخاص موسيقيين حيث الحِس المُرهَف لأي خطأ موسيقي ... لكنهم ليسوا امام عمل فني جامِد بل هُم امام حالة روحية موسيقية حضارية ... حالة مُكونة من ثلاث حاجات ... لحن تركيبته الموسيقية عجيبة مُشَبَعة بِروح القديسين الذين ألفوه ... و تناسوا الخبرة الموسيقية و ركزوا في هذه القيمة الحضارة الموسيقية الروحانية ... لِذَلِك الالحان القبطية تدعوا للفَخْر و التشامُخ و العظمة لكن المُهم ان نَغوص فيها و نفهمها ... لأن لو ماعملناش كده هايبقى اهمال و ضياع لتلك القيمة الروحية الموسيقية الحضارية.



بالمرور على  التاريخ نتمكن من معرفة كيف وصلت الالحان ... حيث انها ليست مثل الترنيمة كما سبق القول لكن هي حاجة معمولة من ناس غير عاديين في ازمنة نتمنى اننا نعيش فيها علشان نتقابل مع الاآباء الرسل و الآباء القديسين العُظام ... لو رجعت إلى بداية الخليقة حيث آدم و حواء في الجنة يسمعون ترتيل الملائكة و الشاروبيم قدوس قدوس للإله الحي ... و اخبروا بها ابنائهم و هكذا إلى ان جاء يوبال و هو أب لكل عازف مزمار و عود و توبال الذي كان اب لكل عازف آلة نحاس و حديد كما هو مكتوب في سفر التكوين في الاصحاح الرابع ... يعني من بدء الخليقة و الناس كلها بتسعى انها تلاقي آلة موسيقية تسبح بيها ... النهارده علشان تصنع عود (آلة موسيقية) يكون من خلال الماكينات من خلال التكنولوجيا لكن في مثل هذا الزمن كيف تُصنع آلة من نحاس و حديد و لم تكن المخرطة قد ظهرت في عصر ما قبل التاريخ من اكثر من 7000 سنة لكن الرغبة في التسبيح و إخراج معنى روحي من خلال شحنة موسيقية كان الاساس و هي دي الحالة اللي ادامنا... علشان كده الكنيسة فاهمة يعني ايــه تسبيــح و بالتالي الكنيسة مُتميـزة في التسبيــح بل ليســت مُتميزة فقط لكن مافيش كنيسة أخرى مُتميزة زيها في التسبيح ... حتى الروم الارثوذكس لا يمتلكوا التراث اللي عندنا ... كنيستنا عندها تُراث روحي موسيقي مُخيف.

و لما نطلع ادام شوية نلاقي موسى النبي ... نعم هو تسلم لوحي الشريعة لكنه ايضاً من اعظم الموسيقيين في التاريخ و  اعظم المُسبحين في التاريخ ... موسى النبي هو احد اللذين استطاعوا ان يجعلوا شعباً كاملاً يُسبح ترنيمة ... هو أحد القلائل في التاريخ الذي علم شعب كامل يُسبح ترنيمة شكر و التي تُعد من اصعب الترانيم ... دائماً ترنيم التضرع التي تحتوي على ارحمني يا الله و ارجوك ساعدني و نجني من اعدائي هي الاقرب و الاسهل بعكس ترانيم الشكر ... موسى النبي هو اللي اخذ شعب بني اسرائيل كله و ابتدأوا يسبحوا هذه التسبحة الجميلة اللي بنقولها منها في تسبحة نصف الليل لحن خين اوشوت (لبش الهوس الاول) ... تخيلوا هذا اللحن يُقال من شعب بني اسرائيل ... هل تُدرك مئات الالوف من البشر واقفين في مساحة شاسعة و يُرددون هذا اللحن؟!! ... استحالة الواحد جسمه يبقى طبيعي ممكن جسمه يتبخر من رهبة الاداء و الخشوع ...

تخيلوا شعب كامل اُنقذ من يد فرعــون و في الاخــر الفــرس و راكبـــه طرحهما في البحــر و هما نجوا ... تخيلـــوا شكل اللحن عامــل ازاي؟؟!! ... الاحساس بتسبيح ربنا و هو مُنتصر و يشعُر بيد الرب الذي جعلته ينتصر و يهرب من العبودية؟؟!! ... حاجة لا تُوصف ... موسى النبي هذا الذي تربى في بلاط فرعون هنا في مصر تعلم الموسيقى بكافة اشكالها (الهارمونية و الايقاعية و الصوتية و موسيقى الشعر من بحور و اوزان) تخيلوا في مصر من 7000 سنة كان يوجد علم الهارموني ... علم؟؟!! ... و موسى النبي تعلمه و علشان كده اللي بيدرس موسيقى علشان يسبح ربنا الموضوع بيكون مختلف ... هناك بعض الاشخاص الذين يعتقدون ان الله يرضى بأي حاجة ... يعني لما تقف تسبح و انت مش فاهم و انت مش غير مُدرك للحن و انا بانشذ مع اللي جنبي و احنا مش عاملين بروفة ولا حضرنا حصة الالحان و تقول ربنا رب قلوب ... هذا الاعتقاد خاطئ تماماً ... و هناك دليل حيث القرابين التي قدمها قايين و هابيل، و الله قبل قرابين هابيل كذبيحة و رفض قرابين قايين لأنه لم يُقدمها بأهتمام و بحب و بشغف و بمجهود و بتعب بينما هابيل ذهب ليُعد قرابين من ثِمان غنمه ليُقدمها ذبيحة لله حيث انتقاها سليمة و بالمثل فإن الله لا يقبل اي الحان و لذلك لابُد ان نُقدم لله تسبيح يليق به كإله 



يتبع


----------



## +sano+ (20 أبريل 2013)

عايز تقدم تسبيح لربنا روح اتعلم ازاي تسبح صح ... ها تكتب شعر اتعلم يعني ايه بحور و اوزان حيث اتعلمها موسى النبي من الاف السنين ... عايز تتعلم ازاي تلحن روح افهم يعني ايه القام الموسيقي و الاوزان و الضروب ... إذا عايز تصيغ لحن ماتصيغهوش عن جهل لكن أقرأ و افهم ... إذا حد ادالك كلام تلحنه امسك الكلام و عيشُه و افهمه و اقرأه بالروح و صلي بيه و بعدين لحن اللحن و قدم لله تسبحة من قلب مُدرك للي بيقوله ... فيه ناس احيانا بيقولوا تراتيل بالعربي و مش فاهمينها و احيانا بنقول تراتيل و فيها اخطاء و احيانا بتكون تراتيل مشهورة فيها اخطاء جسيمة لكن الالحان تقال تعبر بدقة شديدة عن الاحداث مثل لحن "توليثوس" حيث "إن الحجر لما خُتم من اليهود و جسدك الطاهر حُفظ من الجُند" ... ده فكر الكنيسة اللي فاهمه ... لما الحجر خُتم من اليهود و اتبرشم بالختم الروماني علشان الجدع يحركه او يشيله و جسدك الطاهر حُفظ من الجند حيث كانوا واقفين وحوش كل واحد واقف معاه حربته و سيفه و درعه و لما ده حصل يكمل الللحن و يقول "قُمت من بين الأموات" ... لما ده حصل و ليس العكس مش لما بقى جه و شيلنا الختم و حركنا الحجر و خلينا الحُراس ناموا روحت انت قايم في الخباثة ... كلام مش صح و لذلك الالحان مختلفة عن التراتيل... لما تيجي تقول لحن زي "اي بارثينوس" اللي بنقوله في الكنيسة ... شوف كده اي ترتيلة للميلاد زي مثلا "يسوُع وُلِد في مذود" ... مافيش حاجة غلط ... حلو و جميل و مش بانتقد لكن شوف لحن "اي بارثينوس" بيقول ايه؟؟!! ... "اليوم البتول تلد الفائق الجوهر و الارض تُقرب المغارة لغير المُقتَرَب إليه" ... شوف التعبير و الشعر و الفهم و البلاغة حيث التضاد بين البتول و تلد و الاستعارة المكنية حيث شبه الارض بواحد عملاق شايل المغارة و جايبها علشان يقدمها لكل البشرية و فيها السيد المسيح موجود ... شوف في السطر ده حط و لسة ماكملتش راح حاطت تضاد و استعارة مكنية ... الموضوع مُختلف ... الترانيم جميلة لكن فيه ما هو اجمل ... إذا موسى النبي من آلاف السنين أسس نظرية العبادة باللحن و هو علمنا كده "لما تحبوا تعبدوا ربنا ولما تشكروا ربنا و لما تحبوا تسبحوا ربنا رتلوا و اعملوا زي ما انا عملت لأن هذه التسبحة اللي بتطلع من قلب مُحب لله لأنه صالح و لأن إلى الأبد رحمته ...هذه التسبحة بتطلع صاروخ بل تُسمع في الابدية مثل تسبحة موسى عبد الله اللي اتسمعت في الابدية.



داوود النبى  علامة ... معروف طبعاً تأثيره و معروف ان الكنيسة القبطي ةاخدت مزامير داوود النبي و وضعتها في كل ساعة من ساعات اليوم على مدار السنة و الكنيسة عارفة ان داوودالنبي لازم يحُط بصمته فيها بالمزامير بتاعته حيث انجيل القداس و العشية و باكر ... اي انجيل في الكنيسة لازم يكون قبله هذه المزامير ... صلاة السواعي كلها باكر ، الثالثة ، السادسة ، التاسعة، غروب ، نوم ، نصف الليل و الستار ... كل هذه الصلوات جميعها اللي مأسس جزء كبير فيها هو داوود النبي هذا القديس، هذا الملك، هذا النبي، هذا الموسيقي الغير عادي، هذا المايسترو اللي ماحصلش زيه ... لا يوجد على وجه البصيرة مايسترو مثل دااوود النبي ... لم و لن يوجد أوركسترا تتكون من 4000 شخص ... تخيل يعني ايه 4000 بني آدم؟؟!! ... تتكون اساساً مش حد يقف يقودها ... أكبر اوركسترا موجودة حاليا تتكون من 800 شخص تُقدم اوبرا كارمينا بورانا ... تخيل 800 عازف و مغني عمالين يقولوا بكل قوتهم هذه الاوبرا ... تخيل بقى لو هؤلاء ال 800 شخص دول بيقولوا لحن مثل تي بارثينوس ... كيف يكون جمال الصوت ... هذا الموسيقي العظيم كان بارع في العزف على الآلات الموسيقية و كان بيصنع الآلات بنفسه ... تخيل هذا الملك كان بيصنع الآلات بنفسه ...داود النبي و الملك كان بيعمل كده ... ليه؟؟!! ... يقول "يداي صنعتا المزمار و اصابعي ألفت الأرغُن" ... ليه ي اداوود النبي ... علشان مافيش ولا آلة من الموجودة دي تليق بتسبيح ربنا ... الآلة اللي تليق انا هاعملها على مزاجي انا و على كيفي انا ... تخيل كان داوود  النبي مش اي حد يديله آله و يقوله لحن بيها لربنا ... لازم حاجة تليق ... لازم الآلة تكون بتليق بتسبيح ربنا ... يقولوه فيه قيثارة ذات الثلاثة اوتار ماتسبح بيها يا داؤد ... يقول لأ ده  تسبيح ربنا عايز رباب ذات عشرة اوتار و يقول "برباب ذات عشر اوتار أُرنم لإلهي" عاشق لتسبيح ربنا لأنه عارف انه لإلهنا يلذُ التسبيح و عارف أد ايه ان التسبيح الحلو و اللذيذ يُذيب قلب الله ... كان على طول اول لما يكون عايز حاجة من ربنا يقوله بالمزمور كده و بالعود "أرحمني يا الله كعظيم رحمتك" تلاقي ربنا رحمه على طول و يحُطُه في مرتبة يقول "فتشت قلب عبدي داؤد فوجدته حسب قلبي" رغم انه كان بيعمل خطايا كتير إنما قلبه تنقى بالتسبيح ... اي نوع من التسبيح؟؟!! ...

التسبيح اللي في مثل هذا المستوى اللي بيخليه يصنع اكاديمية للفنون فيها اساتذة بيدَرِسوا ... علشان الناس ماتفكرش انها تقدم اي حاجة لربنا كده لكن عن علم و عن دراسة و عن فهم ... كتاب الدسقولية و تعاليم الرسل يقول "على من يُرتل الأبصالمودية ان يكون لديه الحكمة و الموهبة و الفهم" ... اللي يرتل الابصالموديةلازم يكون عنده حكمة علشان يفهم هو بيقول ايه و ايه حكمة الكنيسة من ورا اللي بيقولُه و الموهبة حيث انه ماينفعش اي حد يقول اي حاجة فلازم يكون عنده موهبة ضبط الالحان و الفهم علشان يبقىفاهم كل حاجة بيقولها مش بيرددها زي البغبغاء ... داؤد النبي أرسى مبدأ تكريس المُسبحين و يا حبذا إذا وُجِد بكُل كنيسة فريق مُكَرَس للألحان حيث نهاراً و ليلاً قائمين على التسبيح  ... و لذلك التسبيح ايام داؤد كان مستوى عالي جداً و بارع جداً.



تخيل ان الألحان اللي بين أيدينا وضع بذرتها السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه في العلية ... كان قاعد مع يسوع المسيح، على المائدة في العلية في بيت والد مارمرقس، التلاميذ الأثنى عشر و كان مَرقُس الرسول أحد السبعين رسول كان موجود في هذا البيت لكنه كان لا زال شاب صغير و كان يصغي إلى هذه الالحان الجميلة من فم السيد المسيح شخصياً و سمع هذه الالحان و رددها خلفه و كُتب التقليد تقول ان السيد المسيح كان يُرتل الألحان مع تلاميذه و كان تلاميذه يُجاوبون هللويا ... يعني هو كان يطرح المزمور و كان هو بنفسه حافظ المزامير و كان يُرددها بصوته العذب لأنه ابرع جمالاً من بني البشر و بالتالي صوته ايضاً كان بارعاً و جميلاً و كان تلاميذه يُرددون خلفه هللويا و كان السيد المسيح يُرنم مع تلاميذه و كان أيضاً مكتوب انه كان بيسبح معهم و بعدها يخرج إلى جبل الزيتون ... طبعاً مارمرقس كان قاعد تحت أرجل السيد المسيح ليتعلم و يتتلمذ و يتلقى منه الألحان و يسمع منه كل التفاسير و كل التعاليم جه كتبلنا القداس الكيرلسي و طالما القديس مارمَرقُس هو الذي كتبه فإنه بالتبعية هو الذي وضع ألحانه فكأن القداس الي بين ايدينا النهارده موضوع من حوالي 2000 سنة (يُقال انه اتكتب سنة 68م) ... تخيل من سنة 68م  لغاية النهارده  هذا القداس بيرتله 117 بطرك و مئات الالوف من المطارنة و ملايين من الاساقفة على مدى التاريخ  و رتله مليارات من الشمامسة ... تخيل هذا القداس عدى على افواه و آذان و قُلوب و دخل جوا كيان كل هؤلاء ... يعني كل شهداء الكنيسة دخلت جواهم هذه الالحان و هذه التسابيح احنا النهارده بنقولها ... حاجة فوق الوصف ...

احد الفنانيين رسم القديس مارمرقس بجانبه جرة كما ذكر الانجيل حيث "يُلاقيكما انسان حامل جرة ماء ... يُدلكُم على عُلية مفروشة ..." فهو ده المنظر اللي كان بيحصل ان السيد المسيح بيقعد يرتل مع تلاميذه الاطهار و يسبحوا مع بعض و هو ده اللي خلى كنيستنا متأصلة بالتسبيح لأنها فهمت ان التسبيح ليس مجرد شوية موسيقى بنقدمهم لربنا او ترتيلة نقف نقولها و بعدها نقعد نسمع عظة ... خالص ... الكنيسة مبنية على التسبيح لربنا لأنه بهذه التسبحات يذوب قلب الله.



تخيل ان اللحن اللي بنقوله النهارده زي مثلا لحن "أومونوجِنيس" ... لحن كتبه و ألفه القديس الأنبا أثناسيوس الرسولي علشان يحارب بدعة أريوس ... تخيل انك تسمع لحن عمره 1700 سنة  ...لحن لما تسمعه جسمك يقشعر و ذلك عندما تتخيل هذا التاريخ و أزاي هذا اللحن الذي تُرتله انت بفمك الآن هو نفس اللحن الذي رتله القديس الأنبا أثناسيوس الرسولي.


هذه الألحان أنتقلت بالتقليد الشفاهي و ليس اجهزة التسجيل و هذا هو السبب في سحرها الروحي و العبق التاريخي المُخيف ...

في حوار بين الاستاذ الشماس جورج كيرلس و احد الأخوة المُسلمين المُحبين  للألحان القبطية و هو السيد جمال الغيطاني و هو  أديب عالمي و له برنامج في النايل تي في اسمه علامات ... عمل برنامج مع الأستاذ جورج كيرلس عن الالحان القبطية ... تخيل يقول انه مش بيعرف يألف (هذا الأديب يكتُب قصص و روايات و فيها الخيال يسرح و يحصل Relaxation) غير  لما يشغل ال CD بتاعة الألحان القبطية لفرقة دافيد ... تخيل أديب عالمي يقول لا يُمكن أقعد في البيت غير و انا مشغله و لا يُمكن انه يروح الشغل و مكتبه في الاهرام غير و هو قاعد في العربية بيسمع و ايضاً و هو في مكتبه بيسمع ... تخيل مش بيزهق من الالحان القبطية و احنا بنزهق ...



أيضاً في حديث مع الموسيقار المعروف الكبير اتضح انه مُتيم بالألحان ... الحديث الذي دار بين الأستاذ الشماس جورج كيرلس و احد المُتيمين بالألحان القبطية و هو كان مُلحق ثقافي بباريس و هو الدكتور أحمد المغربي ... بس مش سيادة الوزير ... كان بيقول بمُناسبة الألحان و التتقليد الشفاهي "أنا مُعترض على اللي انت بتعمله في الالحان القبطية ... ليه بس كده هو انا بابوظ الالحان ... أه انت بتبوظ الالحان ... ليه بس كده يا دكتور ... علشان بتكتبها نوتة يا أستاذ جورج ... طيب النوتة الموسيقية دي حاجة علمية و انا بأرشف الألحان ... انت ادامك تاريخ موسيقي بتحط نهايته ارجوك ماتعملش كده" ... تخيلوا خايف جداً على الألحان ... ليه؟؟!! ... يرد الدكتور أحمد مغربي "لأن الألحان دي بتنتقل من خلال التقليد الشفاهي حيث انك تقول و انا اردد وراك هي الطريقة اللي خليت الالحان القبطية و التراث الموسيقي القبطي هكذا إنما لو كتبتها بقيت زيها زي أعمال بتهوفن جامدة موجودة في نوتة و كل الناس بتحطها ادامها و بتقراها علشان تعزفها و خلاص بقيت جماد و تَجَمَدَت ...ليه؟!!" يرُد "لأن الالحان القبطية لما بتقولوها في حصص الألحان و تسلموها بالتقليد الشفاهي بيحصل فيها زي Development حيث تطوير بسيط ذاتي أي إنماء بمعنى انا بقول اللحن و انت بتيجي تقوله ورايا مش بتقوله بالحرف لأن احنا مش ماكينات و لا كومبيوتر مش Copy & Paste لكن انت بتقوله بس بيحصل تغيير طفيف جداً من احساسك انت و يجي اللي جنبك يقولها بأحساسه هو و بعدين نقول كلنا بأحساس واحد مُجمع ... هذا التغيير هو اللي بيخلي الألحان القبطية تتقال بأحساس مَوضُوع في مُعايشة و هو ده اللي حصل في الألحان القبطية على مدى 2000 سنة  فابقيت هي دي الألحان اللي بين أيدينا الحية المُتجددة رغم انها ثابتة لأنه يُضاف إليها كل يوم ملايين من المشاعِر حيث تجدد رغم الثبات ... اللحن هو اللحن لكن بيتجدد".




الموسيقى القبطية تراث مصري أصيل، فهي الوريث الشرعي للموسيقى المصرية القديمة، وتدلنا الآثار المصرية على أن الشعب المصري القديم عرف الموسيقى، كما نقلت لنا اللوحات الجدارية المنقوشة على المعابد الفرعونية أمثلة للآلات الموسيقية المستخدمة عند الفراعنة، كذلك ذكر هيرودوت عندما زار مصر نحو عام 460 ق.م أن المصريين كانوا ينشدون ألحانا حزينة، وتذكر بعض المراجع العلمية أن فيثاغورس (القرن السادس قبل الميلاد) أستقى معلوماته الموسيقية من مصر الفرعونية، وإن السلالم الموسيقية المنسوبة إليه قد أخذها من مصر التي عاش فيها اثنتين وعشرين سنة.


أما الفيلسوف اليهودي السكندري "فيلون" (20ق.م-55ق.م) فقال عن المسيحيين المصريين الأوائل "إن جماعة المسيحيين الأوائل قد أخذوا من ألحان مصر القديمة وجعلوها لعبادتهم الجديدة، وسواء أخذوا منها كما هي أو أخذوها منها وجعلوا فيها عمقا روحيا أو لم يأخذوا، فعند بدء المسيحية كان اللحن القبطي مصريا لحما ودما"، ويذكر عالم المصريات الفرنسي الشهير إيتين دريتون آخر مدير أجنبي لمصلحة الآثار المصرية قبل أن يتولاها المصريون، "يوجد مفتاح سر الموسيقى الفرعونية في طابع حسن في الموسيقى القبطية الكنسية المستخدمة في أيامنا هذه".

​


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 أبريل 2013)

*موضوع قيّم فعلاً .. شكراً لك.*​


----------



## +sano+ (22 أبريل 2013)

> موضوع قيم فعلاا شكرا ليك



شكرا ليك ولتشجيعك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +sano+ (22 أبريل 2013)

الطريقة الفرايحي: وتستخدم في الأعياد الكبرى الخاصة بالسيد المسيح، كذلك في الخماسين المقدسة.


2- الطريقة الحزايني: وتستعمل في الأسبوع الذي يسبق عيد القيامة، ويعرف حسب الإصطلاح الكنسي "أسبوع الآلام" أو "البصخة المقدسة".


3- اللحن الصيامي: ويستخدم في ألحان الصوم الكبير ومدته 55 يوما، وهو الصوم الذي يسبق عيد القيامة، ويعتبر من أقدس الأصوام وأهمها عند الأقباط.


4- اللحن الشعانيني: ويستخدم في يوم أحد الشعانين أو "أحد السعف" وكلمة شعانين مشتقة من كلمة "هوشعنا" بالعبرانية ومعناها "خلصنا"، وهو الهتاف الذي صرخ به الشعب عند دخول السيد المسيح إلى أورشليم، ويستخدم أيضا في عيدي الصليب 10 برمهات، 17-19 توت.


5- اللحن السنوي: وهو اللحن المستخدم في بقية أيام السنة خارج هذه المناسبات الأربع.


أما عن الأساليب، التي تستخدمها الكنيسة القبطية في التسابيح والصلوات فهي:


1- التسبيح في خورسين: هو ما يعرف بالغناء التبادلي أو التقابلي، أو الأنتيفونا، حيث تنقسم الكنيسة إلى خورسين، خورس قبلي وخورس بحري، ثم يقوم الخورسان بتلاوة كل قطعة من التسبحة بالتبادل.


2- التسبيح بطريقة المرد: حيث يقوم المرتل بأداء اللحن الصولو، بينما يرد عليه بقية أفراد الخورس "أو الشعب" بالمرد الثابت مثل "أمين" أو "الليليويا".. إلخ


3- التسبيح الجماعي: حيث يقوم الشعب كله بالتسبيح والترنيم، بينما يكون دور المرتل الرئيسي هو ضبط النغمات بالناقوس "أو الدف".


4- التسبيح المنفرد: وفيه يقوم المرتل بأداء الألحان كاملة منفردا.


ومن أشهر الألحان القبطية المستخدمة حاليا نذكر:


1- اللحن السنجاري: نسبة إلى بلدة سنجار، التي تقع شمال محافظة الغربية، ويستخدم في الأعياد الخاصة بالسيد المسيح عيد الميلاد، عيد الغطاس، عيد القيامة.. إلخ.


2- اللحن الأتريبي: نسبة إلى بلدة أتريب، وتقع بالقرب من الديرين الأبيض والأحمر بمنطقة أخميم بسوهاج، ويستخدم في توزيع المزامير أثناء أسبوع الآلام والجمعة الكبيرة.


3- اللحن الشامي: نسبة إلى جبل شامة بالقرب من نجادة بمحافظة قنا، وهو اللحن الذي يرتل به مزمور "بيك أثرونوس" أو "عرشك يا الله".


أما عن القداسات المستعملة في الكنيسة القبطية حاليا فهي:


1- القداس الباسيلي: نسبة إلى القديس باسيليوس الكبير رئيس أساقفة الكبادوك "القرن الرابع الميلادي"، وهو يتميز بسهولة ألحانه واختصار صلواته، وتصلى به الكنيسة في الأيام السنوية المعتادة.


2- القداس الغريغوري: نسبة إلى القديس غريغوريوس المعروف بالناطق بالإلهيات في القرن الرابع الميلادي، وتصلى به الكنيسة غالبا في الأعياد السيدية، وتتميز الحانه بالطول والعمق.


3- القداس الكيرلسي: واضع هذا القداس هو القديس مار مرقس الرسول، ثم جاء القديس كيرلس الكبير البطريرك الرابع والعشرين من بابوات الكنيسة القبطية، حيث قام بتنقيحه وإضافة بعض الألحان والصلوات إليه، وللاسف كثير من ألحان هذا القداس قد فقدت لقلة استعماله، وتصلى به الكنيسة غالبا أثناء الصوم الكبير.


ولا يمكن أن نكتب عن الموسيقى القبطية دون أن نشير إلى جهود العالم الكبير الدكتور راغب مفتاح (1898-2001) فهو الرجل الذي صرف كل ما يملك من مال ووقت وجهد من أجل الحفاظ على الموسيقى القبطية، ففي عام 1927 سافر إلى إنجلترا ،وهناك تعرف على عالم الموسيقى العالمي الكبير البروفسير إرنست نيولاند سميث، وأتفق معه على الحضور إلى مصر لمدة سبعة شهور سنويا خلال الفترة من 1 اكتوبر حتى 30 أبريل خلال المدة من عام 1928 إلى عام 1936.


وطلب منه الإستعانة بأحد المرتلين الموهوبين، فلم يجد أقدر ولا أجدر من المرتل ميخائيل جرجس البتانوني (1873-1957) الذي وصفه الموسيقار نيولاند سميث بالمايسترو العظيم، فكان إذا ردد مقطعا عدة مرات فلا تلمس الأذن الموسيقية أي تغيير على الإطلاق، وقام بتدوين الألحان القبطية في ستة عشر مجلدا، وعندما دعت الحكومة المصرية إلى مؤتمر عالمي للموسيقى الشرقية شارك فيه نحو 29 عالما من كبار الموسيقين في العالم، وجهت الدعوة للدكتور راغب مفتاح كممثل للكنيسة القبطية.


حيث قدم بعض الأسطوانات كان قد سجلها المرتل ميخائيل بصوته، وفي عام 1992 قام بإهداء كل إنتاجه إلى مكتبة الكونجرس الأمريكية، وفي عام 1995 قامت مكتبة الكونجرس برئاسة مديرها السيد جيمس بيلنجتون بإقامة حفل تكريم له بمناسبة تخصيص ركن بالمكتبة للموسيقى القبطية​


يتبع​


----------



## +sano+ (26 أبريل 2013)

تأملات فى لحن الصليب
فاى إتآف إينف
بقلم: جورج كيرلس["]​
المناسبة التى يقال فيها:-

• عيدي الصليب (17 الي 19 توت & 10 برمهات) 
• والساعة الأولى من يوم خميس العهد
• الساعة السادسة والتاسعة من يوم الجمعة العظيمة

المقام الموسيقى :-

المقام الأساسي هو مقام الحسيني ، وهو من فصائل مقام البياتى ألا أن اللحن ممتلئ بالتحولات المقامية العجيبة والجميلة.

كلمات اللحن:-

هذا الذى أصعد ذاته،
ذبيحة مقبولة،
على الصليب، عن خلاص جنسنا.
فاشتمه أبوه الصالح،
وقت المساء على الجلجثة.

شرح اللحن:-

يمكن تقسيم اللحن الى تسعة أجزاء رئيسية:

1. البداية الرصينة الزخرفية:

اللحن بالرغم أنه يقال في يوم الجمعة العظيمة والتي تسمى الجمعة الحزينة، إلا أنه ليس حزينا بالمرة، فهو وإن كان وقورا في مطلعه رصينا في بدايته إلا أنه يحمل بين ثناياه زخارفًا وحلياتاً تعبر عن البهجة، كما أنه ليس بطيئا، بل نشيطا ليدعو الي البهجة.
وهذا طبيعيا ، فهو لحن الصليب الذي يقال في عيدي الصليب ، وعيدي الصليب يعاملا معاملة الأعياد السيدية، فيصلى فيهما بالطقس الشعانينى والفرايحى.
فخشبة الصليب بالرغم من أنها تلامست مع جسد المسيح المتألم ،وتخضبت بدمه الذكي الكريم المنسكب من كل جراحاته، وبالرغم من أنه لم يُربط عليها بل ُسمر فيها ، وبالرغم من أنها استمعت عن قرب لكل أنات المخلص، إلا أنها في المقابل أسعدت كل البشرية إذ كانت السبب فى خلاصها ونجاتها من الموت الأبدي.
ألا تستحق هذه الخشبة المقدسة أن نعيد لها؟ وأن نفرح بها، وأن نصيغ لها لحنا خاصا، وأن يحوى هذا اللحن بعض الزخارف والحليات التي تعبر عن سعادتنا بها؟
إن مطلع اللحن يتسم بالوقار والفخامة والقوة وهذا طبيعي، لان الصليب هو الوسيلة الوحيدة التي تجعل الإنسان يموت واقفا على رجليه، أي يموت وهو قائما.فالمسيح لم يقع ميتا لكنه مات قائما.


" خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح " (رؤ5: 6)
" أنتن تطلبن يسوع الناصرى المصلوب..قد قام " (مر16:6)
وهى أيضا رمزا للقوة 
"كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهي قوة الله"(1كو1: 18)
وهى مدعاة للافتخار 
"حاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح" (غل 4:6)

2. الجملة الحالمة المتكررة ثلاث مرات:

"هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل إبنه الوحيد على الصليب"
الصليب هو علامة الحب للبشرية كلها، لذا فاللحن تتكرر به جملة حالمة مفعمة بالحب تتكرر ثلاث مرات للتأكيد على أن الصليب هو علامة حب لا نهائى.
كما أنه رمزا للحياه 
"مع المسيح صلبت فأحيا"( غل20:2)
كما أنه رمزا للمصالحة والسلام
"فقد صنع المسيح هذا الصلح بدم صليبه" كو 20:1
وهذه الجملة الحالمة المتكررة تنتهي كل مرة بمجموعة من السلالم الموسيقية المتتالية الانخفاض، التي تصل إلى أكثر النغمات انخفاضا في منطقة القرارات من اللحن، وكأن الكنيسة تريد أن تؤكد أنه من أجل الحب الإلهي نزل إلى تواضعنا، ثم نزل أيضا إلى الجحيم من قبل الصليب.


3. لمسة الحزن العابرة:

هذا اللحن الكبير الذي يقال في يوم الجمعة العظيمة، خلا من أية جمل حزينة، إلا من جملة واحدة صغيرة، بها تحول موسيقى عابر إلى سلم كبير- حتى لا يكون الحزن دامسا- وذلك لمجرد أن يُعَبر اللحن عن الألم الذي يذوقه من يبذل نفسه من أجل حبه للآخرين.

4. التعبير عن الذبيحة بالخفض:

عبر لحن "هيتنى ني برسفيا" الذي يقال بعد صلاة الصلح عن الذبيحة " ثيسيا" بنغمات حادة متصاعدة. وجاء لحن " فاى إت آف إينف" ليعبر عن الذبيحة بطريقة عكسية ،أى بنغمات غليظة منخفضة.
فذبيحة "هيتنى" كانت "ذبيحة تسبيح" ترفع من على مذبح القلب إلى الآب السماوى. أما ذبيحة "فاى إيطاف" فهى "ذبيحة بذل" قدمها الآب السماوى إلى كل البشر على الأرض، ذبيحة حملت ثِقل خطية العالم كله، فسقطت إلى الأرض تحت نير الصليب. 

5. التعبير عن قبول الذبيحة:

وبعد أن سقط الحمل الوديع المساق إلى الذبح على الأرض تحت نير الصليب، سمروه بالمسامير. لذلك فاللحن عند كلمة "إسشيب" ومعناها مقبولة، نجده يأخذ شكلا آخرا، فتصبح نغمات كالطلقات محددة ونافذة، وكأنها أصوات المطارق وهى تدق المسامير في يديه ورجليه المقدستين، وكأن الكنيسة تريد أن تعلن أنه لا بد للذبيحة لكي تكون مقبولة ، أن تسمر على الصليب. ووضع اللحن نغمة "سى بيكار" الغريبة عن المقام فى هذا الجزء لكي تساعد فى تصوير دقات المسامير وهى تخترق جسد المخلص. 

6. التمهيد لكلمة الصليب:

مما لا شك فيه أن اللحن بالكامل هو للصليب، لكن عند اقتراب النطق بكلمة الصليب كان للحن أن يمهد لها بأسلوب مختلف، فهي كلمة عند النطق بها ترتعد الشياطين، لذلك فاللحن عند كلمة "هيجين بى استافروس" ومعناها "على الصليب" يبدا بتحول المقام ودرجة الاستقرار تكون "لا" وتظهر نغمة "دو نصف دييز" لأول مرة فى اللحن، لتشكل تأثيرا غريبا لكن جميلا، مع انخفاض مفاجئ عند كلمة "هيجين"، التى بأسلوب الميليسما تمتد ليتأخر النطق بكلمة الصليب عن عمد، ثم في منتصف كلمة هيجين يحدث تحول موسيقى آخر، فتظهر الى جوار نغمة ال" دو نصف دييز" نغمة أكثر غرابة هى" سى نصف دييز" وتتلاحم النغمات الغريبة فى سلالم منخفضة لتمهد للنطق بكلمة "استافروس" ولتعبر السلالم المنخفضة عن الفترة التي يتم تجهيز الصليب على الأرض تمهيدا لرفعه على الجلجثة.

7. التعبير عن كلمة الصليب نفسها:

ما هذه الجملة العجيبة التي تصرخ في تقطع، إنها تصور الصليب وهو يُرفع بعد أن علقوا عليه المخلص لتنظره كل عين، فاللحن يرتفع ويحتد ويتقطع، وكأنه يصور صراخ السيد المسيح على الصليب وهو يقول تارة 
"أيلى إيلى لما شبقتنى" مت 46:27
وتارة أخرى عندما صرخ إلى الآب وقال: " قد أكمل"
وأخرى عندما "صرخ بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح"
وظهور نغمة الـ "فا نصف دييز" الغريبة أيضا أعطت لونا وطعما لكلمة "الصليب" مختلفا عن اللحن بأكمله، لتخص الخشبة المقدسة بنغمة خاصة. 

8. التعبير عن خلاص جنسنا:

أما الجملة "خا إب أوجاى إمبنجينوس" فجاءت بسرعة معتدلة فبدت أبطئ عن ما قبلها، لتعبر عن موت السيد المسيح عندما قال:
" يا أبتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى"
أنه التسليم الكامل للنفس، الراحة والاطمئنان إذ أسلم ذاته وأصعد ذاته بإرادته الكاملة على الصليب.
وربما جاءت هكذا لتعبر عن الظلمة التي كانت على الأرض كلها.

9. ذروة اللحن ونهايته:

وينتهى اللحن نهاية قوية حيث تزداد سرعته فجأة بعد السرعة المعتدلة التي ميزت بالجملة السابقة، إنها ذروة اللحن، إنه الهدف وقد تحقق إنه الخلاص قد تم، واشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة.
لقد إنشق حجاب الهيكل من وسطه من فوق إلى أسفل الذي كان يفصل القدس عن قدس الأقداس، ليظهر ما كان مخفيا ورائه.
والأرض تزلزلت لتبتلع الأشرار قساة القلوب، والصخور تشققت لكي تنطق بمجد الرب "إن سكت هؤلاء فالحجارة تنطق"، والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من أجساد القديسين.
إنها ذروة اللحن وغاية الصليب خلاص جنسنا بالذبيحة التي قدمها المسيح بذاته، فاشتمها أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة.
تأمل:-
إلهى ..يامن أصعدت ذاتك بإرادتك، لتقدمها ذبيحة مقبولة على الصليب، ليس أحد في العالم يستطيع أن يقدم مثل هذه الذبيحة. لذلك إقبل ذبيحة تسبيحنا بهذا اللحن "فاى ايطاف إينف" فهو يخرج من قلب يحبك ومن شفاه تتلذذ بتسبيحك.
إجعل نغماته تتسمر فى قلبى ولحمى، وعندما تنخفض نغماته أنخفض معها إلى قبرك المقدس لأمات معك كل النهار.
وعندما تتصاعد تأخذني معها الى العلو فينشق داخلي كل حاجز يفصلني عنك، ويتزلزل جسدي الخامل ليطرد خارجه كل خطيئة، ويتشقق قلبى المتحجر لينطق بمجدك كما نطقت الحجارة عند موتك المقدس، فأقوم من رقاد الكسل لأرنم قائلا لحن الصليب​[/COLOR]

يتبع​


----------

